# Is Belgium Cherry Lambic The Worst Beer You Can Drink



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/08)

I went over to visit Tony whilst here on holidays, and he had a bottle of imported Belgium cherry lambic.

So naturally we cracked it open and poured ourselves a glass ..

Well all I can so was that it most probably the worst beer I have tasted..apart from a fully infected brew.

It was very tart ( made you suck your cheeks in ) and was generally horrible..We even tried to drink it with some nice hard aged chedar, which helped, but there was no way that either of us could finish it.

Tony said " mate, you dont have to finish it, because I know I wont be"...and we both agreed...never again.


----------



## white.grant (30/12/08)

Kriek is an acquired taste, atmo.

cheers

grant


----------



## kook (30/12/08)

It simply isn't for some tastes.

As for me, fruit lambic is probably one of my favourite styles.


----------



## Bizier (30/12/08)

I enjoy Kriek, though I think that the Lindemans are heavy on the artificial sweetener and it tastes a bit like cordial.

I once tipped a glass of Rodenbach Grand Cru, because I was trying it on an empty stomach, and it ended up like trying to drink a 330 glass of balsamic. But I am back on the horse now.


----------



## Tony (30/12/08)

It gave me heartburn :lol: It was so sour and tart. Undrinkable for me as well.

Glad i can take the title of your worst beer experience mate 

hope the others were ok?

That cheese was nice though.

cheers


----------



## mika (30/12/08)

I love the Kriek !

Why isn't this a poll ?....oh...pumpy didn't start it


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/08)

I'm gradually working my way through the wonderful world of beers and trying all those romantic names I see on the forum all the time. Leffe Blonde - awesome. Genuine Czech - magnificent. KristallWeise - cat's piss. It was so dry and harsh in the finish that I had to wash my mouth out with a Melbourne Bitter to revive my shrivelled taste buds. 

No doubt I'll get round to the Lambics eventually. So many beers, so little time :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/08)

Tony said:


> It gave me heartburn :lol: It was so sour and tart. Undrinkable for me as well.
> 
> Glad i can take the title of your worst beer experience mate
> 
> ...




Even that infected one you had on tap was infinetly better than Lambic... :unsure:


----------



## vicelore (30/12/08)

I love them.. i had a Timmermans Woudvruchten Fruits dl la foret the other night and it was supurb.

if you want a undrinkable beer try that chilli bastard of a beer. now that shit was undrinkable.

I also for the first time ever chucked a le trapp Quad ( big ceramic bottle one ) the other night as i think it was infected it tasted seriously of some kind of chemical.. i could only have a few mouthfulls and it was on the lawn.

and yea i have drank the quad before it didnt taste right at all.

Cheers vice


----------



## Effect (30/12/08)

i like kriek - but is an acquired taste...


----------



## Mercs Own (30/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu

It would be helpful if you told us what actual beer you were talking about and who made it etc I love Kriek - Mort Subite being a truly good one as well as Timmermans. I agree about the Lindermans being a little on the saccrine sweet side! Sadly not all the fruit lambics are made with real fruit anymore  I recently bought a Cantillon Kreik which I would say is probably the most hard core authentic Kriek around and couldnt finish it as it was so tart and dry. BUT it was true to style and history - I have read somewhere that back in the old old days they used to sweeten this beer (and the gueuze) with a cordial or sugar so as to make it more palatable.

So what beer were you actually sampling?


----------



## neonmeate (30/12/08)

i'm guessing it was cantillon? that stuff is pretty seriously sour.


----------



## Whistlingjack (30/12/08)

Lambic = infected wort... h34r: 

WJ


----------



## Mercs Own (30/12/08)

Whistlingjack said:


> Lambic = infected wort... h34r:
> 
> WJ



ah yes but there are good infections and bad infections - Lambic beer being one of the good ones :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (30/12/08)

Just read somewhere that Mort Subite uses fruit syrup??! Who are the traditional brewers apart from Cantillon?


----------



## winkle (30/12/08)

Boon, Girardin, Oude Beersel? Dunno how much of them get over here :unsure: .


----------



## Tony (30/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> i'm guessing it was cantillon? that stuff is pretty seriously sour.



Yes that was the one!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/08)

Yep..That was the one Tony served..

The Label stated it had some incredible amount of fruit per Litre...and they were not joking

*I recently bought a Cantillon Kreik which I would say is probably the most hard core authentic Kriek around and couldnt finish it as it was so tart and dry. BUT it was true to style and history *

Tart and dry is a bit of an understatement..

But at least we tried....and tried HARD.. :icon_cheers: 

Personally, some good hard pecorino are mersyvale club cheese would have been rather nice with it..


----------



## Trent (30/12/08)

Wash your mouths out, you 3 (incl. WJ)
Cantillon puts out some of the most complex and incredible beers in the world - yeah they are tart, but thats how they are meant to be. Hell, even kids like the sour warhead lollies, and they are a mile tarter than anything cantillon puts out. At the end of the day, it is horses for courses, and if ya dont like em, then dont complain about how much they suck, just dont drink em 
Hope ya's had a few other nice ones to wash the taste out, at least you will save money in future by not buying anything in the sour vein - leaves ya's more money for things like Duvel or Rochefort. Mind you, if ya had tried the raspberry one, it may have turned you onto sour beers for life.
T.


----------



## Whistlingjack (30/12/08)

Trent said:


> Wash your mouths out, you 3 (incl. WJ)



I will probably have to after drinking that stuff. <_< 

I can only think of one reason to add fruit to beer.

WJ


----------



## mika (30/12/08)

Whistlingjack said:


> ...I can only think of one reason to add fruit to beer...



to make fruit flavoured beer ? :huh:


----------



## Mercs Own (30/12/08)

winkle said:


> Boon, Girardin, Oude Beersel? Dunno how much of them get over here :unsure: .



I am at this very moment typing this reply as I gently sip my bottle of Oude Gueuze - YUM - yep sour tart and fruity not as sour and tart as the Cantillon Kriek although it does have a similar nose and tartness. I go to a bottle shop in Brighton - Cloudwine Cellars and they have a good range of Belgium beers including the Cantillon, Oude and Boon not to mention your Saison's both Aussie and Belg etc etc. I almost bought another of the Cantillon Kriek to give it another go but thought I would try one I havent before. Oude also have a kriek and Cantillon a gueuze both for sale at Cloudwine- I know what I will be buying in the new year.

I love this style of beer and whilst I like the idea of the cheeses Ducatiboy stu I cant help but think the Oude Gueuze would be brilliant with bacon, eggs, mushroom and roasted tomato and some good sour dough! And yes for breakfast :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## neonmeate (30/12/08)

i love really sour and stinky lambics and krieks but even after drinking lots of em i find cantillon kriek pretty difficult to take. it's just so bloody acidic. i've had serious unsweetened lambics from hanssens, girardin, drie fonteinen, oud beersel, de cam, boon, lindemans etc over the years and none of them come close to cantillon for sheer wincing sourness. even tim webb in the good beer guide says cantillon beers are

"excellent examples of the sort of drinks about which one can say 'This is absolutely superb and I don't like it' without being branded a complete idiot"

the cantillon beers are amazingly complex and creative beers but some of em are pretty hard going. in the framboise as well the fruit content is sort of an injoke - tastes like the seeds of the raspberries and the stones of the cherries but without any sweetness or fruit flavour at all.

don't give up on lambics just yet! ive been into the lindemans cuvee rene gueuze over the last couple of weeks and it is a great example of stinky bretty complexity without the gutwrenching sourness of cantillon (although other lindemans beers are sweetened up). or oud beersel is a good example of a traditional and stinky kriek that still tastes more of cherries than blue cheese and homeless people's pants in vinegar.
they have oud beersel and hanssens in at cloudwine at the moment if you want to get em in but something tells me you mightve been scarred for life already!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/08)

Still could not finish the glass...


Each to their own... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Whistlingjack (30/12/08)

mika said:


> to make fruit flavoured beer ? :huh:



Or to disguise a foul taste...  

When you add fruit, it isn't beer anymore, its cordial!

WJ


----------



## Muggus (30/12/08)

Whistlingjack said:


> Or to disguise a foul taste...
> 
> When you add fruit, it isn't beer anymore, its cordial!
> 
> WJ


Then Gueuze it is! :icon_drool2:

After recently diving in the deep end (well sort of) and trying Cantillon Ros De Gambrinus, i'm kinda glad to hear that its probably one of the most brutal out there. Don't get me wrong, I loved it to bits and the tartness of it was very welcome, especially being a lover of fresh raspberry and all, but i'm looking forward to trying something a bit more coherent I guess. It's kinda hard to get past the sourness of such a beer, and i've really wanted to find the definition of what people regard as 'funk' in a beer once and for all.
Luckily i've got a few more lambics ready to go in the cellar! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (30/12/08)

neonmeate said:


> "excellent examples of the sort of drinks about which one can say 'This is absolutely superb and I don't like it' without being branded a complete idiot"



Thats the one.

I found the beers flavour and complexity fantastic. The massive cherry presence and the flavour of the germs but it was so sour and dry/tart i found it almost undrinkable. Each mouthfull made me screw my face up and my cheeks pull in. Worse than sucking a lemon..... whick i do regularly. Love lemon!

a fantastic experience and i wont say its shit......... its not! Its incredible.......... but i didnt like it!

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/08)

If it wasnt so tart/dry then I would have handled it a bit better......

Had lots of flavour and complexity, but the sheer tartness was overpowering


----------



## sinkas (30/12/08)

I had the Cantillion ROse de Gambrinus the other day, too sour for me,


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/12/08)

Had a look at the bottles Tony had..

Good until 2027..  

The other bottle he had was good untill 2018 !!!


----------



## Muggus (30/12/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Had a look at the bottles Tony had..
> 
> Good until 2027..
> 
> The other bottle he had was good untill 2018 !!!


Always wondering if its worth the wait...

Same goes with Grange though!


----------



## goatherder (30/12/08)

mmm, I had the Cantillon Bio Gueuze, Rose de Gambrinus and the Kriek not too long back. I loved all of them and I think I could drink a bit of it. I served it in Champagne flutes as an aperitif with a cheese platter. All three, especially the fruit beers, were a big hit with the ladies.


----------



## Muggus (30/12/08)

goatherder said:


> All three, especially the fruit beers, were a big hit with the ladies.


I thought that would've been the case when I was trying the Rose, but SWMBO had a mouth ulcer at the time and winced in pain with every sip. 
There's a lesson there somewhere.


----------



## petesbrew (30/12/08)

Hmm, I wouldn't say it's the WORST you can drink. But having said that I'm no kreik fan either.
I'm hanging to get my hands on a Cantillon Framboise to try again.


----------



## kook (30/12/08)

petesbrew said:


> Hmm, I wouldn't say it's the WORST you can drink. But having said that I'm no kreik fan either.
> I'm hanging to get my hands on a Cantillon Framboise to try again.



The last time they made the Framboise was 1979 wasn't it? And I don't think that there are many more bottles of it floating around. Kulminator is out last I heard.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/12/08)

Whistlingjack said:


> Or to disguise a foul taste...
> 
> When you add fruit, it isn't beer anymore, its cordial!
> 
> WJ




can anyone spot the German trained brewer? 


I have one thing to add to the Belgian Cherry beer argument.... chocolate. Drink teh stuff while eating chocolate. The sourness of the beer and the sweetness of the chocolate balance each other out and the cherries and chocolate combine into a grown up cherry ripe experience.

I have not tried the Cantillion kriek however, and Cantillion beers are full on... so it might overpower even chocolate. I'll find out soon though, there is a bottle of the stuff in my cellar


----------



## Tony (30/12/08)

I also had a bottle of the Bio and managed the whole bottle...... but had a gut ache when done. Massive lemon sourness but not as bad as the Kriek. The cherries really add to the sourness and tart punch in the face.

Im almost tempted to buy a bottle and forget it for 10 years to see if its different. 

IMO...... it was a 1 year old young beer.

anyone done this?

cheers


----------



## kook (30/12/08)

Tony said:


> I also had a bottle of the Bio and managed the whole bottle...... but had a gut ache when done. Massive lemon sourness but not as bad as the Kriek. The cherries really add to the sourness and tart punch in the face.
> 
> Im almost tempted to buy a bottle and forget it for 10 years to see if its different.
> 
> ...



I've tried Cantillon from the 70's and 90's and trust me - it only gets more sour. Though it does get more complex in the process.


----------



## Tony (30/12/08)

Thanks mate..... will invest my money in some belgians made with "yeast" to age a bit.

cheers


----------



## bljpoad (31/12/08)

I had my first cherry lambic a couple of weeks ago (Timmermans Kreik) and found it reasonably enjoyable. I probably couldn't drink more than one in a sitting, but it is always interesting to try different styles
- Berwyck


----------



## brendanos (31/12/08)

kook said:


> The last time they made the Framboise was 1979 wasn't it? And I don't think that there are many more bottles of it floating around. Kulminator is out last I heard.



Hey Kook what about the Rose de Gambrinus? And incase you needed any more reasons to come visit me we've got 750's of the Lou Pepe Framboise at the moment. I had one on Christmas and it was tiring to say the least!

It probably goes against a bunch of forum codes.......... but we've got a good range of Cantillon (6 varieties), Boon (5 varieties), Timmermans (6 varieties), Lindemans (8 varities), Mort Subite (2 varieties), Rodenbach (2 varities), Duchesse de Borgogne, and the infamous Belle Vue (as well as some other funky stuff like De Dolle, T'ij, and countless Aussie micros) at The International Beer Shop if anyone wants to get their hands on something in the broad spectrum (intense/mellow/wild/sweet/dirty/refined/etc) of sour beers.


----------



## mika (31/12/08)

Had the cantillion 100% lambic kriek last night. Not as sour as I was expecting. The Bellvue Kriek is a much more palatable version of this and would be worth a try to those that can't hack the cantillion. I probably couldn't make it thru a whole bottle myself, so shared it with my father, thought it was an interesting beer and drank a glass of it, my sister, who didn't like the sourness and my mother who had one sip and declared it as the worst thing she'd ever tasted and refused to sample anymore beers for the night.

So going by that small test group, people who don't like Cantillion Kriek are most likely female (Big Girls Blouse)


----------



## neonmeate (31/12/08)

the bellevue selection gueuze?


----------



## Muggus (2/1/09)

neonmeate said:


> the bellevue selection gueuze?


I think I tried this over in Belgium.
Was a bit of wierd one if I remember correctly...had a lactic/sour milkiness about it! :blink:


----------



## kook (2/1/09)

brendanos said:


> Hey Kook what about the Rose de Gambrinus? And incase you needed any more reasons to come visit me we've got 750's of the Lou Pepe Framboise at the moment. I had one on Christmas and it was tiring to say the least!
> 
> It probably goes against a bunch of forum codes.......... but we've got a good range of Cantillon (6 varieties), Boon (5 varieties), Timmermans (6 varieties), Lindemans (8 varities), Mort Subite (2 varieties), Rodenbach (2 varities), Duchesse de Borgogne, and the infamous Belle Vue (as well as some other funky stuff like De Dolle, T'ij, and countless Aussie micros) at The International Beer Shop if anyone wants to get their hands on something in the broad spectrum (intense/mellow/wild/sweet/dirty/refined/etc) of sour beers.



They make (made?) a separate beer called Framboise. There were rumours recently of a re-release though.

I need to drop over - possibly on the weekend. Need to re-acquaint myself with Belgian Pale Ale as a style, and pick up some Lou Pepe while I'm at it!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/1/09)

In response to the PMs from those of you who know I will bite this hook,


"Is Belgium Cherry Lambic the worst beer you can drink ?"

Any beer called a lambic or has fruit in it is THE WORST beer you can drink.


Throw darts at me NOW !


----------



## petesbrew (5/1/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> In response to the PMs from those of you who know I will bite this hook,
> 
> 
> "Is Belgium Cherry Lambic the worst beer you can drink ?"
> ...


No darts FG, but I'm sure someone at the Lowenbrau will spike your weizen with a shot of mango at the next AHB pubcrawl! We'll make sure of it! :icon_chickcheers: 

I like fruit beers, but I don't think I'd do a session on them.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/1/09)

petesbrew said:


> No darts FG, but I'm sure someone at the Lowenbrau will spike your weizen with a shot of mango at the next AHB pubcrawl! We'll make sure of it! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I like fruit beers, but I don't think I'd do a session on them.




Difference is - you add the fruit syrup after you have fermented, not before ! Its all in the timing !

Love a Lowenbrau mango weisen for breakfast - will have one at next crawl even if we don't start there !


----------



## cubbie (5/1/09)

I think the Cantillion Kriek and Gueuze are a great drop, though you need to be somewhat in the mood (like when at Cantillion itself). I liken the Gueuze to a Champagne.


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/09)

kook said:


> The last time they made the Framboise was 1979 wasn't it? And I don't think that there are many more bottles of it floating around. Kulminator is out last I heard.



Just went to Platinum Cellars on wednesday and picked up the Rose De Gambrinus and Bio Lambic.
And they had a 2006 Framboise available.


----------



## kook (9/1/09)

petesbrew said:


> Just went to Platinum Cellars on wednesday and picked up the Rose De Gambrinus and Bio Lambic.
> And they had a 2006 Framboise available.



That would have been in the Lou Pepe range though wouldn't it? (2yo straight lambic blended with fruit at a higher amount/kg than normal).


----------



## petesbrew (9/1/09)

kook said:


> That would have been in the Lou Pepe range though wouldn't it? (2yo straight lambic blended with fruit at a higher amount/kg than normal).


Dunno... but at $35 for 750ml of sourness, I decided I'll give it a miss and brew my own.


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/09)

Just tried my Cantillon Bio Lambic last week. OMG, like sucking on a lemon.
Seriously, I struggled to drink 2/3 of this one. The last few gulps sadly went down the sink. I really hate doing that, especially with such a pricey beer.
Not saying it's the worst beer ever. Just a style I won't recreate here.

The rose de gambrinus was beautiful, on the other hand.

Had I thought of it, I would've recapped what I tipped out... but no great loss.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/1/11)

No idea whether it is considered a "good" one or not, but I just had a Timmermans kriek. I will not be trying it again primarily for two reasons: 1. cost, 2. to my uneducated palate it tastes an awful lot like what my father would call "lolly water". h34r: 

Perfectly drinkable, but...well...meh.

I have a Timmermans framboise to try next.

At least Dans in Ballarat is starting to show a bit more variety than the usual wall of south-east asian lagers.

edit: gnilleps


----------



## DanRayner (28/1/11)

You want the unsweetened ones. Brands to look out for: Cantillon, Oude Beersel, Boon, Liefmanns - all pretty awesome, although Cantillon is pretty full-on


----------



## Lecterfan (28/1/11)

Yes - my "suggest 5 beers list" placed Cantillon in the final 5...it is probably the only one I haven't got around to and will need to find an excuse to go to Melbourne to get it (it just feels wrong to have something like that sent by post).

It's funny because I was all prepared for a unique experience and yet might as well have drunk a brown brothers sparkly sweet red or something hee hee. Live and learn.


----------



## shadowofdarkness (28/1/11)

Something to remember with all Lambics is that they have been innoculated with bacteria will continue producing lactic acid etc, way beyond when they are released for sale. So, you will find a recent vintage of framboise, kriek etc, far more sweet & fruity than and older version...If you don't want a sour drink, try & drink them younger....


----------



## MarkBastard (28/1/11)

I don't consider myself as adventurous as some people here, but I loved Belle-Vue Kriek the first time I tried it. The wife didn't like it so I drank hers too.

I can't stand ciders by the way.


----------



## winkle (28/1/11)

Mort Subite has a kriek that is a good entry point despite being sweeten and filtered, and can be found fairly easily. Timmermans Gueze is shed-loads better than their Kriek.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/1/11)

shadowofdarkness said:


> Something to remember with all Lambics is that they have been innoculated with bacteria will continue producing lactic acid etc, way beyond when they are released for sale. So, you will find a recent vintage of framboise, kriek etc, far more sweet & fruity than and older version...If you don't want a sour drink, try & drink them younger....




Ok - well the importer put their sticker over the back label of this so there isn't much I can read, but there is a printed date down the bottom that says 17/08/12. Presumably then, the closer it gets to this date the more sour it will become in the bottle? Will there be any signs in the bottle of the lactic acid production (trub layer etc?)?

edit: Winkle, I think they had that in stock (Gueze), I might try that tomorrow...I work with what I've got easy access to...um and my girlfriends money haha.


----------



## barls (28/1/11)

ill also point out that cantillion has two ranges, the normal cantillion range and the lou pepe. if you want something really sour try the lou pepe.
if you want something tamer try ether rose de gambrinus by cantillion or the ode bruin by ether liefmans or beersel


----------



## bluebetty (6/2/11)

Just finished a bottle of Lou Pepe Kriek. 

Absolutely amazing beer IMO


----------



## big78sam (6/2/11)

I'll admit that I had a Cantillion Kriek and to my taste buds it was the worst beer I have ever tried. I don't like VB but I can drink it. The kriek I had to tip...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/2/11)

WOW.. cant believe this thread got dug up...


Considering I started it all the years ago


----------



## wrath (7/2/11)

Not much to add, but Yes. Worst beer ever.

Or a radler, but thats another argument altogether.


----------



## jbowers (7/2/11)

I'd put this beer in my top 5, easy. Exquisite. I've had it 3 times and each time was a near-religious experience. Sitting on a bottle of this for a couple of hours is perhaps the best way one can spend their time.


----------



## Pennywise (7/2/11)

Cantillion Kriek, one of the best beers I've ever had, better young IMO, age seems to tame the souness in this beer. I thought it worked the other way, dunno, know shit all about em'
Floris Kriek, one of the worst


----------



## hsb (6/5/11)

Broke my Kriek cherry the other night. Thought it was lovely. Sour/Cherry/Beer. Gorgeous. Sure there must be a very mixed experience in terms of what arrives in Oz as Kriek, will have to recheck the label on whatever it was I had.
*Looking back through the thread reminded me - it was this one - *Mort Subite* - bloody bonza is was too - i don't mind sour, sour is good if done right.

Digging this thread up to ask if anyone knows *where you can score Gueuze in Eastern Sydney?* My French buddies are always raving about it as the only good thing about Belgium (well the best thing in front of all the other Belgian beers) but Belgium is shit, Geueze is lovely seems to be the consensus.


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/11)

Belgium rocks, especially the hot chips and mayo in the paper cones. However I don't like Belgian beers, they mostly taste like trough lollies to me. 
Only one I like is the Stella brewed at Leuwen. Lamot Pils wasn't too bad either but they don't make it any more.


----------



## barls (6/5/11)

Platinum cellars have what your after


----------

